# Poet



## ericaloberg (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi, I'm Erica Loberg.


----------



## aj47 (Dec 30, 2015)

Hi.  Welcome to our community.

What kind of poetry do you write?  And who's your fave poet to read?


----------



## Hairball (Dec 31, 2015)

Hello! Glad to see you!

I look forward to reading your poems! If you have any questions, feel free to ask away. This is a wonderful place; full of help, encouragement, and great folks.

Welcome!!


----------



## PiP (Dec 31, 2015)

ericaloberg said:


> Hi, I'm Erica Loberg.



Hi Erica and welcome to our creative community. If you need any help please do not hesitate to contact me. You now have access to Met3


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome, *Erica*! I'll look forward to seeing some of your poetry. 8)


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 31, 2015)

Erica, welcome to WF! It is always exciting to welcome new members, but as a poetry mentor.. I am always thrilled when I see the word Poet! What motivates you to write poetry? For me, poetry is my passion, because I always had problems expressing myself, and found my voice through my poetry.. I had some wonderful mentors here at WF who supported and helped me along the way.. I want that for you.. so join the fun, My name is Julia and I hang out in the fabulous poetry thread... hope to see you there...


----------



## Gumby (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Erica, welcome to WF!


----------



## TKent (Dec 31, 2015)

Welcome! You will find WF is very poety friendly!


----------



## Aquilo (Dec 31, 2015)

Nice to meet you, Erica. :hi:


----------



## escorial (Dec 31, 2015)

View attachment 11090


----------



## inkwellness (Dec 31, 2015)

Erica, come check out our poetry section. It's a great place to post your work, get feedback, and improve your sweet writing skills. We like to have a little fun in the process. Plus there are poetry contests and challenges to participate in. They are a lot of fun as well. See you around the forum. If you need assistance, just let us know.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi Erica, welcome!  :welcome:


----------



## Bard_Daniel (Jan 1, 2016)

Greetings Erica!

Be sure to check out the Mentor Directory as well as the Writing Contests we have available.

Also, if you have any questions, don't be afraid to ask!

Have a good one!


----------

